# Newbie Questions!!



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Fisky said:


> Good evening everyone! Just registered here on Electricantalk.com and have found it very useful!!! I have my oral interview next week and am starting to get very nervous. I have always wanted to be a journeyman and this opportunity means so much to my family. My question is what types of questions should I be ready for in the interview? Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Scott




Welcome to the forum Scott....:thumbup:


Do not be nervous remember you are your best salesmen...


Be ready for questions about your experience and stuff you don't know about stand tall and tell them you are very interested in learning the Electrical trade and would consider it a great privilege to learn from your company...


Most of all be confidant and not wimpy...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cbr (Jun 14, 2011)

Dont worry too much about it, just let them know your in it for the long haul and your a hard worker. You mentioned family dont know if you meant you have kids or not but you might want to mention that, as most young guys just getting in the trade tend to party a little bit too much and miss work.

I know 2 guys on the board here they look at how the guy is dressed remember your not applying for an office job dress for the job you are applying for. Clean jeans, clean work boots, maybe a polo shirt. They want to make sure you will fit in even though they might not look it those guys were on their tools at one time or another usually.


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

dont ask about money during the interview. if you are chosen for an apprenticship you can ask then. :thumbsup:


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

questions your answer

are you afraid of heights? no (even if you are)

why do you want to be an electrician? i like a good challenge.
i like problem solving.
its something i have always been 
interested in.

these are two questions i remember from my interview


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

cbr said:


> Dont worry too much about it, just let them know your in it for the long haul and your a hard worker. You mentioned family dont know if you meant you have kids or not but you might want to mention that, as most young guys just getting in the trade tend to party a little bit too much and miss work.
> 
> I know 2 guys on the board here they look at how the guy is dressed remember your not applying for an office job dress for the job you are applying for. Clean jeans, clean work boots, maybe a polo shirt. They want to make sure you will fit in even though they might not look it those guys were on their tools at one time or another usually.


Re: wearing jeans. 

I have been hearing conflicting reports on this. I have been told to dress in some slacks and a polo and have also been told to dress like an electrician an wear a nice pair of jeans and boots. 

What's the census around here, dress like an electrician or dress like it's a job interview? I am going to be applying soon and would like this clarified since everyone has a different opinion on it. Thanks all.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> Re: wearing jeans.
> 
> I have been hearing conflicting reports on this. I have been told to dress in some slacks and a polo and have also been told to dress like an electrician an wear a nice pair of jeans and boots.
> 
> What's the census around here, dress like an electrician or dress like it's a job interview? I am going to be applying soon and would like this clarified since everyone has a different opinion on it. Thanks all.


How do electricians dress?
I were black Carhartt work pants and a FR shirt. I don't think electricians wear anything that stands apart from other trades. The FR on the shirt pocket might be the only give away for those that know.


----------



## Dangerclose_ffe (Jun 8, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> How do electricians dress?
> I were black Carhartt work pants and a FR shirt. I don't think electricians wear anything that stands apart from other trades. The FR on the shirt pocket might be the only give away for those that know.


Lol. I meant during the interview for an apprenticeship. Some say to dress in business casual and not to show up wearing jeans and a t-shirt, and others say don't dress business casual and just wear some jeans and a polo shirt. 

For those who have recently completed the interview and been accepted into an apprenticeship, what were most people wearing? Was it casual, or was it slacks and button up shirts etc? I'm coming from the corporate world so I have always learned to dress nice for the interview, but some here say that they want to make sure you "fit in", so don't come dressed in slacks and a button up shirt, and to wear jeans and a polo instead. 


And since I am that much of a newbie to all of this, what does the "FR" stand for if I may ask?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> And since I am that much of a newbie to all of this, what does the "FR" stand for if I may ask?


FR stands for Fire Resistant. 
By wearing the proper personal protective equipment when things go terribly wrong, FR clothing can allow you to have an open casket. 

Google Fire resistant clothing and you will see a hazard level number. The higher the number, the better protection. But the stuff gets hot to wear. They do make Polo Pony shirts with FR on the front. 

Just wear what makes you feel relaxed and you'll do better. Nix the pocket protecter.


----------



## Rocinante (Apr 19, 2011)

Dangerclose_ffe said:


> For those who have recently completed the interview and been accepted into an apprenticeship, what were most people wearing? Was it casual, or was it slacks and button up shirts etc? I'm coming from the corporate world so I have always learned to dress nice for the interview, but some here say that they want to make sure you "fit in", so don't come dressed in slacks and a button up shirt, and to wear jeans and a polo instead.


Anytime I went down to the Local (filling out the application and dropping off transcripts) I wore a suit. When I took the aptitude test I wore a button down shirt and khakis. When I went in for my interview I dressed in a charcoal pinstripe suit, white button down with a point collar and a dark blue patterned tie.

I got my acceptance letter today.

I start as soon as they get my drug screen results. 

I don't know if it helped but that's the way I was taught. I suppose it worked.


----------

